# Mule Deer numbers?



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I had the opportunity to hunt with an any deer bow tag South of Medora this year. I was out there from Sept 30 to Oct 10. I didn't see squat! 2 years ago when I hunted out there I saw nice little 3x3's 4x4's every other day. This time I saw 2 little 2x2's and a spike, that was it! 2 other factors I noticed was it seemed a lot more hunters were in the area than I would normally encounter, and I saw quite a few coyotes active during the day, something I have never seen before. Would like to hear some feedback if anyone else has been out west.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was out there during the same time period but near the north unit of the park. I saw quite a few deer but they were really bunched up. I rarely saw a lone deer. Even the bucks were still in bunches of 5-8... When they do that it seems like you either see them or you don't.


----------

